
Karl Sims' Evolved Virtual Creatures (old but still very cool!) - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0OHycypSG8
======
amichail
You can see how this was done here:

<http://web.genarts.com/karl/evolved-virtual-creatures.html>

Karl has done lots of other cool stuff btw:

<http://web.genarts.com/karl/>

------
aquarin
Do anybody have a success to create product that uses principles of evolution?
How social sites like YC news, reddit, etc. use evolution principles (e.g.
voting up/down) to become better services?

